# Olympus IS-50 problem



## nobene (Jun 24, 2011)

My Olympus IS-50 has seen some years but not much action because I bought it 2000 or so and quickly moved on to the digital. Now my interest is returning to the slr cameras. Any ways, the problem is that this camera's lens got stuck about 1 inch extended. The film reading stayed on number 15 even though I rewinded and took out the roll. Batteries are new. Whenever I press the shutter auto rewinds is activated but the film counter stays on #15. I last worked the lens (forward and backward) about 2 weeks ago after a long period of non use. Right now not sure what to do? Any ideas will help.


----------

